# Diwali Bonus: Surat diamond merchant gives 500 cars, 200 flats to his employees :O



## Skyh3ck (Oct 22, 2014)

Diwali Bonus: Surat diamond merchant gives 500 cars, 200 flats to his employees | Latest News & Gossip on Popular Trends at India.com




> *Ahmedabad, Oct 20:* In a huge *Diwali*  bonanza, Surat-based diamond firm Hari Krishna Exports has given Rs 4  lakh each to 1,268 employees, including cleaning staff, to buy cars,  flats and jewellery. This novel reward, which is apart from the annual  Diwali bonus, would cost the company Rs 50 crore. ”Besides Diwali bonus,  which is given to all employees, we have been running a programme to  reward loyal, hardworking and dedicated staff. After one-year of  evaluation of their performance, we have selected 1,268 such employees,”  Hari Krishna Exports Chairman and Managing Director Savaji Dholakia  said here today.
> Out of its 6,000 employees, the  management selected 1,268 employees for their exceptional work, devotion  and loyalty towards the company, Dholakia said. ”We have alloted Rs 4  lakh to each of these employees, which comes to around Rs 50 crore. It  was left to them to choose which gift they want. For example, those who  had a car and a flat, opted for jewellery. This will boost their morale  and encourage them and others to work hard,” Dholakia said. Dholakia said 491 employees accepted the  gift to buy cars, while 207 employees opted to buy flats and 570 chose  jewellery. Each of the selected employees would get Rs 4 lakh to buy a  Fiat ‘Punto Evo’ car, or a residential apartment or get gold jewellery  worth Rs 4 lakh, Dholakia said. Meanwhile, Fiat Group Automobiles India  said it has delivered the biggest single bulk order of 455 Punto cars to  a prominent business house in Surat. “The order comprises of 190 Punto Evo  1.2 Petrol and 265 Punto Evo 1.3 Diesel in New Pearl White and Minimal  Grey colours was taken by Sukrit Autolink, FIAT exclusive dealer in  Surat,” the auto maker said in a statement. The 1,268 employees of Hari  Krishna Exports range from managers to diamond polishers to even  cleaning staff, Dholakia said. The diamond trading firm had registered a  turnover of over Rs 6,000 crore last year, he said.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 22, 2014)

Income tax raid soon?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 22, 2014)

If the last year turnover was Rs 6,000 Crore Dholakia should have given the bonus to all of 6,000 employees! It would still have saved Rs 5,760 Crore.

- - - Updated - - -

Watched a 30 min interview with Savjhibhai Dholakia on NDTV: Why I Gifted Cars, Flats: India's Most Generous Boss Talks to NDTV and my views have changed after posting my previous statement about providing every employee a car.

The men's a Gem! His vision is not limited to his firm, rather like Google, he takes care of his employees like his family member. He treats his employees not as workers, but as shareholders. And he views that in order for a firm to make profit, its employees should be happy.

He gifted 3 Maruti 800 cars to his employees almost 18 years back so this giveaway just had a bigger scale. He expects from his employees to treat their family members with equal respect, wants them to wear helmet and also don't allow anyone to chew tobacco in the premises. He spends for emplyee's parents to go for Haridwar journey. He wants to give certification to his diamond cutters since he treats no less than Engineers! He not only has a vision for his company, rather have a vision for his city, Surat. And believes that this city still have a long scope to improve. In related news:

Surat-based diamond companies to start an airline service - Economic Times

He's an example for businessman and bosses out there!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 22, 2014)

soon they will start getting too much job application, good to see there are people like him, god bless him and give me a job in his company


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 22, 2014)

even I had watched that interview of his y'day on NDTV. that 'uneducated' gentleman is a walking treasure-chest of human & workmanship ethics & values which the whole bunch of us 'educated' folks should borrow & imbibe from.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 22, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> even I had watched that interview of his y'day on NDTV. that 'uneducated' gentleman is a walking treasure-chest of human & workmanship ethics & values which the whole bunch of us 'educated' folks should borrow & imbibe from.



Perfectly said. But its near impossible for 'educated' folks to borrow his level of workmanship ethics. Today's so called education teaches us from a very young age the importance of money and for any person doing MBA, 'ethics' would be a secondary thing than 'how to drive maximum profit'. As said by the host of the interview himself, what he did was counter intuitive to most businessmen. What Dholakiya did was out of his "belief" and "moral values". Business runs on none of them, they run on "numbers".


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 23, 2014)

What a short-sighted person, he'll do more harm than good.

EDIT : should be working towards uplifting everyone, not just his employees.
Frankly, I dont trust this guy.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 23, 2014)

doomgiver said:


> What a short-sighted person, he'll do more harm than good.
> 
> EDIT : should be working towards uplifting everyone, not just his employees.
> Frankly, I dont trust this guy.



Majority of people don't even care about their family, no one bats an eye. One man atleast takes care of his people, and doomgiver looses their mind.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 23, 2014)

doomgiver said:


> What a short-sighted person, he'll do more harm than good.
> 
> EDIT : should be working towards uplifting everyone, not just his employees.
> Frankly, I dont trust this guy.



and we dont trust you either, you can somewhere else give your doom to your lonely dark world

- - - Updated - - -

and at the same time we also have business man like Ambanis, Malyas etc who do not believe in Sharing with employees, they only believe swallowing from their employees plate, 

This man truly deserve much respect and appreciation, just see his interview and his ideas about society and employer employee relation, 

[YOUTUBE]eyzBQljI_Lw[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

he gave this interview just by seating on roadside, just see the rickshaw and people passing by, and this man runs a 6000 crore company, awesome man

Modern day Kuber

- - - Updated - - -

We dont make Diamonds, we make humans for society, wow respect going up and up


----------



## Adityag (Oct 23, 2014)

Among the diamond world he is dearly known as "Savji kaka" and his story is truly a "rags to riches" one.
But he is not the only one, in Surat so many people in the diamond and textile business take good care of their employees and their families.
This is the reason employees don't change their workplaces for decades even in the unorganized businesses in Surat.
I am proud and happy to live here


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 23, 2014)

i have worked with employers who consider their employees as slave and most of the times, any good benefit which supposed to be passed to employees were taken away by senior managers, MDs, but this incident is silver lining, 

Normally employees dont need a car or lakhs of rupees as bonus or incentive, just a mere few words of appreciation, few percent of yearly rise, proper working condition thats all people need, but many companies dont even provide this things, hope other companies learn from people like Savjibhai, 

all MBA istitute should include a subject on how to treat employees, that will surely change the way people work in a company, make them partner give them some space to think and respect


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 23, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> and we dont trust you either, you can somewhere else give your doom to your lonely dark world
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


+1, for your facts,but the most important is the comment in 1st line to [MENTION=102842]doomgiver[/MENTION]


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 23, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Perfectly said. But its near impossible for 'educated' folks to borrow his level of workmanship ethics. Today's so called education teaches us from a very young age the importance of money and for any person doing MBA, 'ethics' would be a secondary thing than 'how to drive maximum profit'. As said by the host of the interview himself, what he did was counter intuitive to most businessmen. What Dholakiya did was out of his "belief" and "moral values". Business runs on none of them, they run on "numbers".



agreed. i was at first going to write something like this ^^ & about the 'profit-*hunting*' attitude of the terribly predatory world in general, but then thought of not expounding on something that's already well-known (and easily forgotten) and mar this thread about a fine gentleman with the unsavoury. 

-------------------------------------------------------
 @Adityag wrote correct. there's some unique bond between the traders of Surat i feel, esp. the diamond ones, as y'day i spotted some headline somewhere that Surat's diamond-traders are contemplating establishing an airlines. the usual friction and petty rivalry that exists among businesses/businessmen seems to exist less between these traders.
also, just recalled watching a HOMP episode long back, where Mayur & Rocky visit a diamond-processing centre in Surat. looking in hindsight, i recall that the rep who showed them around seemed very enthusiastic, non-bossy kind, sharing a good camaraderie with the company's, mind if i say, 'workers', and explained many things to them well. the whole place seemed to ooze good energy; i just felt so.


----------



## tkin (Oct 23, 2014)

He can only give since its a private firm with him being the sole shareholder. The moment he expands with partners or if he ever goes public I can personally guarantee he won't be able to give even a pack of odomos to his employees. Such is the sad state of business now a days. But very good job, good job indeed.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 24, 2014)

^At least he has the HEART + MIND to do so.
Where are the others??? I mean Traders & Businessmen?


----------



## Adityag (Oct 24, 2014)

On a lighter note, the employees will have a hard time finding their cars in the company parking lot as all cars are same with same same color
Considering the overall sales of Fiat, they should find it feasible to open a dedicated service centre in the company premises as well


----------

